# Help...Englander stove blower fan not working..........



## MCPO (Dec 9, 2008)

..........Here`s a good one. Last evening I was visiting someone who wanted to show me his new pellet stove. I think it was the Englander 25PDVC (larger one of their two basic models) Anyway, the stove was burning fine but quite hot to the touch running on #3 and according to him it was pretty much heating his whole house but I didn`t feel any heat blowing out. However it was radiating plenty of heat. He had no clue about the blower fan since he is new to burning pellets , so far at the rate of 1 and a half to 2  bags a day. The stove almost felt like a wood stove.
 I confirmed that the distribution fan was not working as I could see the squirrel cage not moving when I looked thru the hole in the back of the stove.(even with the fan set on 9)
 Wednesday morning I am going to remove the back cover on the stove and check it out. Hopefully I`ll find a loose wire and if not  I can check the fan with direct 120v and if it turns I assume it would be the control board and then on the phone to Englander service.
 Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## kofkorn (Dec 9, 2008)

Check the "Air On Temp" button, should be set at 1.   (bottom right on the control board)

Also, could be a bad temp sensor.   Keep that in mind when checking the voltages.

Other than that send a PM to Mike Holton, he works for Englander and is a regular on the forum.  I can't find his username now, but you should find it easily in a search.

Good luck!


----------



## kofkorn (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry,

Forgot who I was replying to.  Forget the Mike Holton comment.  You probably have him on the batphone already


----------



## MCPO (Dec 9, 2008)

kofkorn said:
			
		

> Check the "Air On Temp" button, should be set at 1.   (bottom right on the control board)
> 
> Also, could be a bad temp sensor.   Keep that in mind when checking the voltages.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the reply. The air on temp was set on #1. I`m gonna check it out first before I call Englander service.


----------

